# thread width ?



## fetchezlavache

am i the only one noticed this, after the forum recovered from the worm attack, when i open a thread the width of it is too big for my screen, i haven't changed my resolution but it's quite annoying to scroll one inch to the right to be able to read all that is written on one line... 

ps my resolution is 1280x1024

thanks for your help and info !!


----------



## Philippa

Aha! Yes, mine's done the same thing! (although I've got no idea what my resolution is!)
Was it really a worm attack (yesterday?)? What happened?


----------



## Artrella

Yes!!!! mine too!!! Besides something ghostly is happening to the order of the posts.... For instance my post was immediately posted after one question and then someone else's post took my place....strange... isn't it???  


Art


----------



## vachecow

Wow..I didn't know about a worm attack.......but this is the first time that I have even been able to get to this site in a couple of days


----------



## lauranazario

Hmmmmm.... I haven't had any problems with the thread width. Not yesterday after we recovered from the worm attact and not today either.
Puzzling... 

LN


----------



## vachecow

Ya know what?  I just noticed it!   You shouldn't have said anything...  ...its going to drive me crazy now, and if you hadn't said anything, I wouldn't have noticed    
Seriously, is there any way to fix this?


----------



## badger

Spiders.....Worms......Ghostly happenings........

It's getting a bit creepy here!!

Badg.


----------



## Artrella

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> Ya know what?  I just noticed it!   You shouldn't have said anything...  ...its going to drive me crazy now, and if you hadn't said anything, I wouldn't have noticed
> Seriously, is there any way to fix this?





OH!!! Vachecow!!! I couldn't fix it yet!!! I have to move the... this   thingy..this bar below.  ... aarrgghhhh!!!!   
Please Mike help us!!!!  Have mercy on us!!!!


----------



## mkellogg

OK, it should be fixed! One of the things that I tried while troubleshooting the worm messed up the width.

Yes, the site was attacked by an Internet worm (a computer that attacks and tries to infect another computer to propagate itself) or some other denial of service attack on the 26th. It slowed things down quite a bit till I figured out how to block it.

Luckily, it seems to have done little damage, but this is not exactly how I wanted to spend my Christmas weekend.

Mike


----------



## Philippa

Thankyou Mike - it seems to be mended this morning!  

Sorry the worm ate into your Christmas!  

Happy New Year to you!
Philippa


----------



## Artrella

​



Gracias Mike!!! Ahora está perfecto!!!!​


Art


----------



## fetchezlavache

yoohooooo it works, thanks mike..


----------



## vachecow

Mooooooooooo!!


----------

